# MRS. RIVETS FAMOUS SOURDOUGH ROLLS



## chef willie (Mar 23, 2013)

I've been meaning to make sourdough bread again for ages and finally get better use out of the 1847 Oregon Trail sourdough starter I have. I make sourdough pancakes fairly regularly but avoid the bread making. I ran across this recipe thanks to TasunkaWitko on here and had it filed away. Finally decided to tackle it as a days project. The bread is really worth the effort. Very satisfying to make, made the house smell wonderful and great slathered with butter or used as a bun for a monster burger like in the last picture. http://foodsoftheworld.activeboards.net/mrs-rivets-famous-sourdough-rolls_topic1178.html  I did cheat and use a Kitchen Aid for the final kneading...sorry Mrs. Rivet

dough ball after kneading














DOUGHBALL.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Mar 23, 2013






after the first one hour rise--it's a live one














AFTER 1ST RISE.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Mar 23, 2013






6 ounce dough balls with egg wash and knife slits---ready for 2nd rise














ROLLED WASHED.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Mar 23, 2013






after the second 1 hour rise---yowzer!!














AFTER 2ND RISE.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Mar 23, 2013






removed from oven at 200 IT per the thermapen














DONE 2.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Mar 23, 2013






used for dinner to hold a half pound stuffed monster burger---perfect!














BURGER ON ROLL.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Mar 23, 2013


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey Chef Willie,

Gosh, those sourdough rolls look fantastic.  Nothing makes the house smell as good as freshly baked bread.  I'll have to check out your recipe and give those rolls a try!

Clarissa


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 23, 2013)

Good gracious Willie!

That is an awesome lookin' burger and I bet that sourdough roll really put it over the top.

Gonna make my grilled burgers I'll post later look kinda sick....

Ah well...screw it....I'm posting them anyway!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh no!  It's your fault now.....I am going to make those too. They look wonderful!!!

Love home made breads....it Zen time for me now when I am working with the dough.

Kat


----------



## seenred (Mar 23, 2013)

Willie, those look awesome!  We love fresh baked homemade bread.  Thanks for posting and thanks for the link to the recipe.


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 24, 2013)

Fresh bread, WOW! Can't ever seem to get right myself.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 24, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Good gracious Willie!
> 
> That is an awesome lookin' burger and I bet that sourdough roll really put it over the top.
> 
> ...


LOL......that's funny BUT, in truth, that was more burger than I could handle


KathrynN said:


> Oh no!  It's your fault now.....I am going to make those too. They look wonderful!!!
> 
> Love home made breads....it Zen time for me now when I am working with the dough.
> 
> Kat


Yep....Zen time for sure with a little music off the PC....all was good


SeenRed said:


> Willie, those look awesome!  We love fresh baked homemade bread.  Thanks for posting and thanks for the link to the recipe.


You're welcome.... first posted by somebody else but it looked good so filed it for later


Woodcutter said:


> Fresh bread, WOW! Can't ever seem to get right myself.


Practice grasshopper <grin>...flour & yeast cheap enuf to blow some batches...I was always fearful myself but forced myself


----------

